# Led retrofits



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

I have never really done retrofit work. Our utility has rebates for installing LED in place of metal halide and t-8 troffers. What do I need to know about the products I should be installing? What are the most cost-effective and reliable products? My reputation is on the line so I don't want to install something that's going to fail.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

If it's a large job, bring in a lighting rep to help you out. Heck I bring them in even on small jobs.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

dawgs said:


> If it's a large job, bring in a lighting rep to help you out. Heck I bring them in even on small jobs.



BINGO ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

For troffers it might be easier to swap out the whole thing versus doing an led retro. Thats what we've been doing anyway.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

dawgs said:


> If it's a large job, bring in a lighting rep to help you out. Heck I bring them in even on small jobs.


I totally disagree. This is an easy thing to do in this internet age. It will take you 5 minutes to give them a nice comparison. 
Some guys rely way to much on their suppliers that they forget about the other options.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I totally disagree. This is an easy thing to do in this internet age. It will take you 5 minutes to give them a nice comparison. Some guys rely way to much on their suppliers that they forget about the other options.


 I look at it as we're is my time more valuable. I have to push out a lot of pricing to keep my crews busy. So if I can delegate some of the work to suppliers, lighting reps, and manufacturer's that's just what I need to do.


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

If I start dealing with suppliers over the Internet how do I confirm that they have quality products and that they will back up there warranty?


----------



## billyhunter (Mar 31, 2016)

Find good supplier locally!


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

garfield said:


> If I start dealing with suppliers over the Internet how do I confirm that they have quality products and that they will back up there warranty?


Don't buy no name products. There are Internet suppliers who have products that are properly listed and the manufacturers aren't afraid to put their name on it. Some even have made in USA products.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

garfield said:


> If I start dealing with suppliers over the Internet how do I confirm that they have quality products and that they will back up there warranty?


Go to your local supply house and talk with someone from inside sales. You should also get hooked up with someone from outside sales that will handle your account. They will go walk the job with you and help you out with the lighting package. If it's over their head, they will bring the lighting rep in to help out.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

dawgs said:


> Go to your local supply house and talk with someone from inside sales. You should also get hooked up with someone from outside sales that will handle your account. They will go walk the job with you and help you out with the lighting package. If it's over their head, they will bring the lighting rep in to help out.


I second this opinion not only for lighting but other complex things like VFD's, and sensor applications. They may not need to make a trip out to the site but most manuf. reps are glad to meet with you and make a recommendation.

If something go screwy at least you can tell you customer that you did some research.

The trick is to not let the manuf rep and supply house salesman take up too much of your time.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

With all the online tools lighting layout is easier than ever. Taking some salesman out there that doesn't know any more than you do just makes you look like your guessing. Plus they only want to sell you what they stock and this eliminates a bunch of good options sometimes. 
Do I buy my lighting from my local supplier? Almost always. Do I want to know more than my salesman? Always.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> With all the online tools lighting layout is easier than ever. Taking some salesman out there that doesn't know any more than you do just makes you look like your guessing. Plus they only want to sell you what they stock and this eliminates a bunch of good options sometimes. Do I buy my lighting from my local supplier? Almost always. Do I want to know more than my salesman? Always.


I take salesman that do know more than me. That's the purpose of utilizing them. They are experts in that niche of the field. Also they rep many different manufacturers and give me different options which looks better to the customer.


----------



## controlled (Mar 22, 2011)

I always bring a sales rep with me. Let them deal with finding all the correct part numbers and quantities.
Also, they usually pick up the lunch tab


----------

